# Picture of my Husband's Halloween Birthday Cake



## jdubbya (Oct 4, 2003)

Nice! Tell him Happy Birthday!


----------



## reverb99 (Aug 17, 2008)

That is awesome! LOL Nice job.


----------



## KillerPumpkins (Aug 18, 2010)

*Nice Cake!!*

Hope the party was hoppin!! Best wishes to your hubby!


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

are those leaves made out of edible sugar paste? Awesomeness!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

i love the reaper! im just here for the cake! love it!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great job! My DH has a birthday on the 9th. Maybe I should do a Halloween cake for him???


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

Cute!! I love it!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

aahhh, so we need to wish someone a happy birthday, and many more to come


----------



## kloey74 (Sep 7, 2008)

I am happy to be an Oct birthday. My friend owns a cake shop and always makes me a fabulous Halloween cake. This has got to be my favorite because of the frosting excess!!!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

Great job! I love Halloween cakes. My step-son's birthday is Oct 27th and I usually bake a cake. I think this year I'll do a bit fancier one.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

kloey, that is a very nice cake. you going to carve it and put a light in it. just joking. of course, you could always eat what you scoop out. lol.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*AAAAHH I love that CAKE!!! It looks like its delicious as well *


----------



## silent_cries_go_unheard (Sep 2, 2004)

very nice happy birthday to your DH


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Great cake!!!! Did your husband like it?


----------

